# Advice on how to join 2 thin endgrain cutting boards



## Oni (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi everyone! Looking for advice on joining 2 thin endgrain cuttingboards, for example Maple top, Walnut bottom. I haven't seen it done with endgrain and curious if it can be done. Why or why not? I was thinking maybe some evenly spaced dowels to give it something to grab, or cutting matching V grooves so its more edgegrain to edgegrain. Or even weak endgrain to endgrain glue and wrap the outsides in another endgrain boarder. I'd love to hear ya'll thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have no idea what the best approach would be, but I wouldn't be afraid to just try just gluing the 2 together. Over an area the size of a cutting board I'd bet there will be plenty of grip. I wouldn't wrap it either. Should make a nice looking board, post pics if you do it! Also, take a look at this thread for a different view of end grain glue p strength.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It could work if the boards haven't had any finish or wax applied to them. If they have been oiled or waxed in some way then I doubt you will be able to get a bond.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Here is an example where I joined the ends of two boards, walnut and poplar, using a 1 inch tongue and groove joint. This was to make the starting blank for a relief carving (design above).


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Hi everyone! Looking for advice on joining 2 thin endgrain cuttingboards, for example Maple top, Walnut bottom. I haven t seen it done with endgrain and curious if it can be done. Why or why not? I was thinking maybe some evenly spaced dowels to give it something to grab, or cutting matching V grooves so its more edgegrain to edgegrain. Or even weak endgrain to endgrain glue and wrap the outsides in another endgrain boarder. I d love to hear ya ll thoughts. Thanks!
> 
> - Oni


One thing I had seen done that looked pretty cool was glue the top and bottom together. Then cutout "dovetails" in the 4 corners, and make some hardwood "tails" that are longer then the thickness of the boards. Glue the "tails" into the "dovetails" and you can leave them longer as "feet" or plane/sand them flush. Looks pretty cool and will hold them both together in case your glue joint wasn't perfect.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

According to the latest YouTube genius end grain to end grain glue joints are plenty strong.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

You can use a Fast-Joint jig to cut interlocking pieces instead of a straight butt joint. 








This is a running joint, but it can be used as butt joint as well.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

If I'm reading your question correctly, I think you have two cutting boards where the cutting surfaces are exposed end grain blocks. And, you are wanting to join the broad flat (cutting surfaces) together to make one thicker board, maple on one side and walnut on the other. You are not asking to join the edges of the two cutting boards.
As mentioned above, assuming you don't have any finish of any sort on the surfaces, you can probably just glue them together and I wouldn't expect any issues. The grain of the wood blocks in both boards will be oriented in generally the same direction. So, there shouldn't be any expansion/contraction issues. However, having said that, I think there is a slim possibility of some splitting that may or may not result from the glue-up. It will be somewhat of an experiment. Wood movement is not totally predictable.


----------



## Oni (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks for the tips!! I'll post when I get one done.


----------

